

Interview with Lawyer turned Software CEO - Nogwater
http://www.bitterlawyer.com/index.php/interviews/robert_williams_ceo_conversive_inc

======
rrf
The thing that interests me is whether he’s committed himself to becoming a
hacker too. That’s the connection (for me) that’s missing from the interview –
how did he end up leading a software company? Did he have a hacker epiphany?
And can you lead a team of hackers if you aren’t one yourself?

------
rokhayakebe
_Sounds fancy, but what do you really do?

I run a software company. Most of the time, that means I’m the den mother for
a bunch of people trying to accom....._

This dude is still a lawyer. If you have to explain what your company does in
8 sentences then something is not right. I would not feel comfortable buying a
piece of software from a lawyer anyways. The guy can come back in x years and
show me terms and conditions noone bothers to read and slap me with a 470k
bill that I will either pay for or go to jail. "Pass me that orange suit".

